
Wonder Unit's Thoughts on Free and Open Source - setpixel
https://wonderunit.com/thoughts-on-free-and-open-source/
======
setpixel
I would love to hear some thoughts about what I wrote re: Open Source
Libraries vs Open Source End-User Software.

